# Dentist Cost; what to expect



## mimo_yyy (Jul 4, 2010)

All,
I tried searching for an answer for this question with no luck.

My insurance doesn't cover dental.
Can you share with me what cost to expect when it comes to the following services at the dentist office in Dubai?

- Routine check-up and x-ray
- Filling

I know of course it varies; but it you can reply with your experience, it will help me predict and budget for this cost.

Thanks


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

mimo_yyy said:


> All,
> I tried searching for an answer for this question with no luck.
> 
> My insurance doesn't cover dental.
> ...


I have used this dentist a few times in the last couple of years (had cavities filled, xrays, cleaning) Towerclinic , they are top notch. As for cost, call them and they can give you a quote. An xray and filling shouldn't be much more than $200.


----------



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> I have used this dentist a few times in the last couple of years (had cavities filled, xrays, cleaning) Towerclinic , they are top notch. As for cost, call them and they can give you a quote. An xray and filling shouldn't be much more than $200.


Thanks for the feedback Canuck, can you specify what currency you are referring to ? $200= US Dollars ? Canadian Dollars (i see that you are canadian) AED ?


We have also moved as a family to Dubai, and both my teenage kids have braces, and will need follow up treatment done here locally.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Just had a check up with x-rays etc cost AED750 which compared to UK is a fortune!!!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Had a rear tooth pulled two years back, AED 1850 .


----------

